# Ruby question???



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Anybody know if there is cell phone service at black rocks???


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Wow*

Let me make some popcorn and grab a cold one!


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Anybody else??? Obviously you don't have a grandparent in the hospital like two members of our trip. Anybody know if there is service at black rock?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Doubtful, but I would be willing to bet they could climb to where they had service. Will likely have to get above the canyon rim.


----------



## tcat (Mar 4, 2011)

Great hike to the rim. Great camps. Sorry didn't we try a phone up there.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I was able to make a call from Black Rocks with one bar of service with AT&T. This was four or five years ago so I don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Rent a sat phone*

They're cheaper than you think, and they will deliver it by mail to your address before the trip. For most providers, incoming calls are free. So just set a time to check in at night and turn it on. If it is just a quick check in, then a couple minutes at 2.00 isn't much for peace of mind. Of course, a nice hike is a nice hike, but there is no gaurauntee of service.


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I had service at Black rocks #2. I was dealing with the same thing.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Had Verizon service two weeks ago. BR7.


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ruby cell service + assorted info*

There's definitely cell service from spots throughout trip. (Also depends on your carrier though.)
Best source is Grand Junction BLM Head River [email protected] (970) 244-3032.
He can also tell you if there's permit required, open fire ban, etc. when you're going. (Been there 20+ years.
Great Guy.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Will be nice if we can get some info from family. Much appreciated!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got Verizon and get service from black rocks


----------



## gwsdemo (May 5, 2009)

3G at BR10 this weekend


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

i have seen service at split rock with a verizon phone.


----------

